# Cheese soup, will this work?



## giggler

Do Y'all think this will work?

melt 1/2 stick butter in soup pot.
add 1/4 cp onion
1/2 cp cauliflower
saute.

add 2tbs flower, cook a bit

add 1can chix broth
2can whole milk
2 cps grated cheese. I have leftover cheese from superbowl party I need to use up, some yellow chedder, jack, and also velveeta so i'll probably just mix them.

Thanks, Eric Austin  Tx.


----------



## Kayelle

Sounds good to me Eric! Do you want it smooth or chunky? If you have a stick blender you could use that. Your proportions sound right.


----------



## Andy M.

You may need more than two TB of flour for all that liquid. After everything else is cooked and ready, add the cheese off he heat and whisk it in for a smooth texture. If you add the cheese while still on the burner, it will curdle.


----------



## Cheryl J

Mmm...your cauliflower cheese soup sounds good, Eric.  I agree with Andy about adding the shredded cheese at the end of cooking, off the heat.  Of course a little seasoning would be good too, in addition to salt I'd add some fresh cracked black pepper and maybe a dash or two of cayenne.  Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## msmofet

May I suggest a shot of hot sauce and a pinch of dry mustard (Coleman's yellow can).


----------



## GotGarlic

Yup, I agree with Andy and Cheryl. I'd do equal parts butter and flour. How much is two cans of milk? Do you mean cups? If so, that would be four cups of liquid, or a quart.

I always sprinkle with a little salt when sauteeing anything; it helps bring out the moisture and seasons the ingredients on the inside; if you only add salt at the end, it will taste salty and not seasoned. Hope that makes sense  Then, after you've melted in the cheese, taste and see if it needs more salt. And a little cayenne or hot sauce will definitely spark it up.


----------



## larry_stewart

sometimes ill add a wee bit of white wine , as part of the liquid portion, too.


----------



## Andy M.

larry_stewart said:


> sometimes ill add a wee bit of white wine , as part of the liquid portion, too.




It's always a good idea as it helps with the texture of the soup. That's why there's always some wine and kirschwasser in cheese fondue.


----------



## msmofet

Any cheese fondue I've ever had was made with beer. Maybe add some beer.


----------



## larry_stewart

When I do my mac and cheese, i toss a little white wine in the cheese sauce, but thats another thread


----------



## jennyema

Always use equal amounts of fat and flour...


----------



## creative

I ate some bought cauliflower and cheese soup yesterday (not tried before).  I think this is something maybe best made at home, i.e. cheese added towards the end of the cooking.  I found, even with slowly heating it, that the cheese stuck to the spoon I was stirring it with plus (of course) to the pan.  I am sure there was still cheese in the soup but it was a bit off putting.


----------

